# huron water levels at flat rock



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

Has the water level risen at all at flat rock with the rain we had. Its been dry as a bone there lately and I haven't caught anything. Just wondering if anybody has checked it out lately. Thanks :help:


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

i dont know about the park but i fished the boat launch just downstream and the water was fishable.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

What water ? :lol:


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

The level is low.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

but fishable...

Dan


----------



## Trevor (Jun 17, 2005)

Drifted my little flatbottom from the boat ramp to 75 yesterday.Lite spinning tackle + floating rapalas.2 of us caught 30+ smallies,a few over 3lbs.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

Was at Willow today, water was a lot more high from the rain yesterday.:help:


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

Whats it like now? I got tied up last last weekend. I might try to head out tomorrow, any deep holes left out there with this heat?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

bmoney1978 said:


> Whats it like now? I got tied up last last weekend. I might try to head out tomorrow, any deep holes left out there with this heat?


 Water was crappy yesterday but it cleaned up some last night.Should be great tomm.I can see bottom pretty good atm.Just be carefull of rocks/Go slow and should have a great day,Mich


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Anyone go out today ?


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

I was happy to see the rain today so I'm hoping its up now. Might try tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Water levs are nice and water is cleaning up well.Get out tomm and should pick up some nice fish.Mich


----------

